# How often should you replace Exo Terra Repti Glo bulb?



## shankly1985 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello I cant seem to find solid data on this? I heard and I do change mine every 6 months but looking back at each bulb I have siting on top of viv and one in viv just about to hit 6 months old they look in good shape and the light output seems fine?


----------



## MasterofArts (Mar 11, 2016)

I use powersun mercury vapour light bulbs 

I generally change bulbs every six months, I imagine it will be roughly the same for the brand you use but if you want a more accurate reading of the actual light spectrum I am sure you can buy light meters that monitor the light similar to the seneye that is used in aquariums but more specific to your Animalia.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

This is the issue with all UV lamps. UV is invisible and decreases in power over time and distance travelled,

Unless you have a good meter you simply cannot tell how potent it is,

I can only speak for my brand, we UVB guarantee all of our lamps to be upper index potent for twelve months, based on a 12 hour a day photoperiod and using the correct control gear.

So yes, UV lamps will produce good, crisp light but may have no usable UV over time. This applies to all brands

John


----------



## MasterofArts (Mar 11, 2016)

Arcadia are also a good brand that I have used in the past


----------

